# شرح تفصيلي عن جهاز pules oximeter باللغة العربية والانجليزية



## نسيم الخلد (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

الملفات يحتوي على معلومات شاملة عن هذا الجهاز 
اتمنى الاستفادة للجميع 

للتحميل باللغة العربية

http://www.arbshare.com/490490
:13: 

للتحميل باللغة الانجليزية

http://www.arbshare.com/172997

:13: 

ملف power point 
للتحميل

http://www.arbshare.com/281662



تقبلو فائق احترامي :55:


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (10 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولكن الموقع يخضع للصيانة حاليا 
ولكن سأعود ان شاء الله


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 يوليو 2007)

جاري رفع الملفات في المرفقات


----------



## etantawee (10 أغسطس 2007)

ألف ألف شكر على هذه المصادر الجميلة
جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hisham badawi (10 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوعين


----------



## على مصطفى جابر (11 أغسطس 2007)

Thanks a lot for your email


----------



## somy (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور اخوي على المعلومات الجميلة


----------



## رحال حول العالم (21 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## mtc.eng (24 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ايه (25 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور كتيير


----------



## دكتور يوسف (3 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكر على الموضوعين


----------



## دكتور يوسف (3 أكتوبر 2007)

ملف power point لايمكن تحميله الرجاء الإفادة اخى الكريم


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (7 أكتوبر 2007)

ملفات هايله جدا جدا
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## tdm (15 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس بيدووو (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## صابر هندسة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

عفوا اخى عنوان الملف الخاص بالتحميل خا طئ


> :86:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (20 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي الكريم راجع الردود السابقة تجد الملفات في المرفقات في احد الردود

تقبل فائق الاحترام


----------



## belal-alsharaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

*مشكوور*

الله يعطيك الف عافية...................................:19:


----------



## نسيم الخلد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

العفو اخي الكريم


----------



## khallood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الف شكرا عالإفادة


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 نوفمبر 2007)

الأخ نسيم .

كعادتك تمتعنا بمثل هذه المواضيع الجميلة المفيدة والمفصلة .

بوركت ونطمع بالمزيد .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 
وياريت ترفع ملف البوربوينت


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmad3284 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

thank


----------



## soma-20 (11 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووور..


----------



## amsaad (11 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي نسيم الخلد


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً شكراً 
شكراً شكراً 
شكر


----------



## حلا الموج (6 مارس 2010)

تسلمووووووو


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (8 مارس 2010)

*مشــــــــــــكور اخي على المعلومات الرائعة
*​*
*


----------



## hishamik (16 مايو 2010)

thank you


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حازم1991 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااا


----------



## حازم1991 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

اريد صور للبنية الداخلية للجهاز مع شرح كيفية عمله 
ولكم جزيل الشكر
شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مهندس دراغمة (20 أكتوبر 2010)

يسلمو على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## mohll (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور ع المجهود الطيب


----------



## انسان مختلف (23 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الله يعافيك ع طرح الموضوع هذا لكن الموقع مايجي عربي افيدوني كيف اتعامل معه وتقبل الله منكم صالح الاعمال


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يجزيكم الخير


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## مهندس اجهزةطبية (31 مارس 2011)

والله ما لقيت في النت كلو زي هاد الموقع يعطيك العافية


----------



## م. حنين (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا المعلومات كتير مفيدة


----------



## همام جهاد اسماعيل (7 أبريل 2011)

سلام عليكم ممكن لوحة الالكترونية


----------



## عبد المجيد ناظم (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ... ايش السبب إني ما اقدر احمل الكتب


----------



## ihsan (16 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك على المعلومات المفيدة


----------

